# New shipment of fish ready for sale this Saturday at 10am.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of fish ready for sale this Saturday July 11, at 10 am

List is below.

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME
*
*Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Damsel 3-Stripes	Dascyllus aruanus
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)	Dascyllus trimaculatus
Damsel Blue	Chrysiptera cyanea
Damsel Yellow Tail	Chrysiptera parasema
Damsel Neon (Allen's)	Pomacentrus alleni
Goby Yellow Watchman	Cryptocentrus cinctus
Goby Sun-tail Amblyeleotris aurora
Goby Tangaroa Antenna	Ctenogobiops tangaroai
Dottyback Strawberry	Pseudochromis porphyreus
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Wrasse Cleaner Labroides dimidiatus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Wrasse Six-Lined	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy	Cirrhilabrus cynapleura
Hawkfish Spotted	Cirrhitichthys aprinus
Wrasse Carpenter	Paracheilinus carpenteri
Eel Snowflakes Echidna nebulosa
Wrasse Royal Flasher	Paracheilnus cynaeus
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)	Salarias fasciatus
Heniochus Singular (M/L)	Heniochus singularius
Blenny Mandarin Spotd. (M/L)	Synchiropus picturatus
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.	Acanthurus pyroferus
Trigger Clown (T)	Balistoides conspicillum
Anthias Green (Huchtii) Pseudanthias huchtii
Mask Heniochus (S)	Heniochus monocerus
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoeres chrysus
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthys taeniourus
Flying Gurnard (S/M)	Dactyloptena orientalis
Knife Fish	Aeoliscus strigastus
Angel Yellow Centropyge heraldi
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Angel Rusty Centropyge ferrugatus
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Heniochus Blk & White (M/L)	Heniochus acuminatus
Eel Blue Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Coris gaimard 
S. Whiptail Yellow Striped	Pentapodus nemurus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Wrasse Redtail Fairy Male	Cirrhilabrus rubimarginatus
Hogfish Saddleback (Adult)	Bodianus bilunulatus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthys taeniourus
Cow Fish Camel (M/L)	Tetrosomus gibbosus
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Angel Lamarck (M)	Genicanthus lamarck
Angel Regal (S/M)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Moorish Idol	Zanclus canescens
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Grouper Panther (S/M)	Cromileptes altivelis
Hogfish Coral Bodianus mesothorax
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv)	Coris gaimard 
Puffer Yellow Bellie	Arothron nigropunctatus
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides
Wrasse Dragon	Novaculichthys taeniourus
Trigger Clown (M/M/L)	Balistoides conspicillum
Angel Majestic Adult (S/M/L)	Pomacanthus navarchus 
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)	Pterosynchiropus splendidus
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Coris gaimard 
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (XL)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Lobster Red Reef Enoplometopus occidentalis
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)	Lysmata amboinensis
Sea Hare Slugs	Dorabillia auricularia
Scallops Flame	Limaria fragilis
Crab Red	Myctiris specie
Starfish Red	Fromia indica

*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Where is the Regal Angel from? Aprox size?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncertain of origin - but doesn't appear to be Red Sea. Approx 5". Too many fish swimming about for a clear picture. Apologies.

There was a Blue Ribbon eel that was HUGE in length. It had to be approx. 3ft.

Oh yeah....there was also this "low rider" parked out front. How cool is this monstrosity? I pictured Cheech & Chong in the front seat with "Low Rider" blaring from the sound system. That is some serious hydraulics. lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> Uncertain of origin - but doesn't appear to be Red Sea. Approx 5". Too many fish swimming about for a clear picture. Apologies.
> 
> There was a Blue Ribbon eel that was HUGE in length. It had to be approx. 3ft.
> 
> Oh yeah....there was also this "low rider" parked out front. How cool is this monstrosity? I pictured Cheech & Chong in the front seat with "Low Rider" blaring from the sound system. That is some serious hydraulics. lol


It better come with stairs to get in, and a driver. Seriously, how cool would this be to pull up somewhere! What a great car......wonder if it's available for rent.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW. what a car

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL a limo donk!


----------

